
Moonlight Sonata Visualized (2012) [video] - netgusto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojDu3E9jls
======
netgusto
I love how this visualization reveals the geometrical and temporal structure
of the composition. Plus, it's mesmerizing to watch.

